# Steve Nash Fan Club



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Its about time theres A Steve Nash fan club, so post here to join.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll join


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm in

u gotta have it on your signature like everyone else though!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm in! People say I'm a Steve Nash lookalike, so I've been a fan of him for a while.

I also love to watch him, especially on a team like Phoenix.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I'm in
> 
> u gotta have it on your signature like everyone else though!


There thats a little better :grinning:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sign me up...nash has been one of my favorite players for a while now.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

What do you get from the fan club? Just curious...

I am Canadian and he is sure my favorite player, along with Dirk.

Jimmy


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

u dont get anything. if ur a fan of him then u join. u in?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'll join that club. Steve-O has been explosive this year.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Is this the Official Steve Nash fan club or....? 

Jimmy


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> Is this the Official Steve Nash fan club or....?
> 
> Jimmy



yeah pretty much..for this website.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hook me up.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Add Me..


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> What do you get from the fan club? Just curious...
> 
> I am Canadian and he is sure my favorite player, along with Dirk.
> ...


damn what you expect man, a weekly newletter and official steve nash game-licked basketball?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hook me up Steve is my fav player


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> 
> damn what you expect man, a weekly newletter and official steve nash game-licked basketball?


aha yah no kidding.:grinning:


----------

